# IT'S OFFICIAL - LYFT LINE IS DONE



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Sorry, Lyft Line, your days are numbered. Can't believe I didn't know you couldn't be deactivated for not accepting requests. And since the PDB is no longer attainable, your crappy passengers can take the bus (again).

P.S. When you decline a Lyft Line call, you'll probably get another call again pretty quickly, at which time you might drive towards it and then Lyft will either cancel it or swap it out to another driver without telling you (this is their way of saying, "Haha, if you had taken the first call, at least you'd have one right now -- let us mentally condition you to not do any of this again"), but be sure to retaliate back and email them the details, and tell them to pay you for your mileage and time. I did that today and it worked.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Is this request for compensation repeatable?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

DocT said:


> Is this request for compensation repeatable?


If it's for something on their end, yes, otherwise you'd have good cause for arbitration, which they now have to pay for. Oh, and then there's the press release that says, "Drivers have proof of Lyft not paying them for time and mileage."

Cheers,

Confidential Lyft Support


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Lol! Nice!


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

All hail Sergio! Doing the Lord's work.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Sergio is my Patrick Swayze ^_^










macchiato said:


> All hail Sergio! Doing the Lord's work.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

And he probably got fired today. This was his last hurrah.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

His grammar was poor, anyway. Not that that's a bad thing, but it is if you're tasked with writing email responses all day. Also, odds are he's with a staffing agency, so he isn't really "fired," he'll just get placed at Uber.


----------



## GriffBetterPtkfgs (Feb 18, 2016)

Over a year driving lyft and I'm done with lyft line. It's a joke, every line gets a one star and a witty comment. If I wasn't doing the rental program I'd just avoid or airplane mode. Gotta be nice lil lackey doing charity o line and just remove those Pax from my personal market.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

GriffBetterPtkfgs said:


> Over a year driving lyft and I'm done with lyft line. It's a joke, every line gets a one star and a witty comment. If I wasn't doing the rental program I'd just avoid or airplane mode. Gotta be nice lil lackey doing charity o line and just remove those Pax from my personal market.


I know how you feel. It's not hard to realize you just drove 3 miles to pick them up -- because no one else will get them -- and then the pax only goes 2.5 miles.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Top work,  Trump Economics!! TOP work, Sir!!!!!!

I do not accept Uber Pools because they are not profitable and the passengers caterwaul and threaten your rating when you take on additional passengers. If I take on the additional passengers, it minimises the losses.

Lyft Line is much the same, except that what happens with it is that the user does not understand the consequences of taking the cheap way out of things. On the rare occasions that I will accept a U-Pool or LL (to make a quota for a bonus, or something similar), I always make sure that the customer ordered U-Pool or LL.

The Lyft customer will confirm his ordering LL. At that point, I make sure that he understands what that means. Usually, the Lyft user says that he does not. I explain that it means that he might have to share the car.

"Oh, I don't want to do that. I just ordered it because it was the cheapest"

"Sir, you will have to cancel and order regular Lyft".

He does that, and, of course, the ping goes to a different driver. The five-dollars-less--whatever-Lyft-takes is hardly adequate compensation for the time that I wasted chasing the bum steer.

Thus, I will not accept Lyft Line. Every once in a while, Lyft sends me a nastygram about it.


----------



## GriffBetterPtkfgs (Feb 18, 2016)

Just got the same message today after a UM canceled and tried to re-order a ride, of course I did airplane mode to avoid that lil shit. I'm pretty much done with this bullshit 3k rides over a year and I've already lined up a new job. Going another week or so but I refuse to be locked in doing lyft lines because of express drive, kiss my ****ing ass lyft.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Sorry, Lyft Line, your days are numbered. Can't believe I didn't know you couldn't be deactivated for not accepting requests. And since the PDB is no longer attainable, your crappy passengers can take the bus (again).
> 
> P.S. When you decline a Lyft Line call, you'll probably get another call again pretty quickly, at which time you might drive towards it and then Lyft will either cancel it or swap it out to another driver without telling you (this is their way of saying, "Haha, if you had taken the first call, at least you'd have one right now -- let us mentally condition you to not do any of this again"), but be sure to retaliate back and email them the details, and tell them to pay you for your mileage and time. I did that today and it worked.
> 
> ...


You're a chick???


----------



## cenTiPede (Dec 5, 2016)

Adieu said:


> You're a chick???


How did you get to that? The circular logic?


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Congrats Long Beach! You now have Lyft Line! Yay!


----------



## town528 (Jul 4, 2016)

What am I missing? I never know when I am picking up a Lift Line. I can easily spot it on Uber. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## OSC (Mar 22, 2017)

town528 said:


> What am I missing? I never know when I am picking up a Lift Line. I can easily spot it on Uber. Any help is appreciated.


When a request coming in, you can see the request as a LYFT LINE or LYFT PLUS.
While you accept and drive that rider, Lyft will added an additional rider to your vehicle (if available), who must go almost the same direction with the first rider. and everything is done automatically by the system. There is a sound prompt like " Another pax was added to your line..." or something like that. The navigation app should then automatically reroute you to the newly added rider, but it fcuks up all the time so I just took the the first rider to destination, left the cheap ass waiting and then cancel the request eventually. I surely will pick up if the navigation software doesn't screw up.

Rider 1 A -...................................................B
Rider 2 ....C...................D......D.......D.......D.....D...D..D
Notice D could be anywhere along the route, that's why the cheap bastards complain when Rider 1 is dropped off AFTER rider 2, because C and D in the middle of A-B.

One white college female student was going to work at a Pub in center city, I picked another chick along the way because the first chick order Lyft Line.
The second chick happened to be in the middle of the first chick's route, so the second chick got off first due to the system.
The first chick was upset because I did't drop her off first, she was late for work and shiet like that. I explained to her about the Lyft Line and asked her for forgiveness, but inside I was like what a cheap, dumb fcking chick. If you know you'll be late for work you don't order a LyftLine. She managed to go to college so I thought her critical thinking would have been better than the sistas around this hood, but I was wrong.


----------



## thatcrazydriver (Oct 17, 2016)

Lyft Line was available and being used a lot in Ventura county, CA. And this week, that option is just gone. Lyft Premier is also gone as an option. I don't know why, but for the moment, pax can only choose regular lyft or Lyft plus. And where i was averaging 15 evening commute rides by Thursday, I've had zero lyft requests all week so far. Go figure. I've been trying to exclusively drive Lyft to hit the PDB, but I also need to make money so I may have to slap the toilet stickers on this weekend again.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

town528 said:


> What am I missing? I never know when I am picking up a Lift Line. I can easily spot it on Uber. Any help is appreciated.


When Line requests come in, they are an odd blueberry color and say "Line." Regular Lyft requests are a magenta-pinky color.


----------

